# Enemas



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

This is not a forum to discuss whether or not we should use enemas!For time being, I'm a little past that discussion.What I need to know is if anyone uses enemas, what type do they use and how often?Also, do you use warm water enemas, or Fleets' enemas? And, do either of them make you bloat afterwards?Please let me know, as I am currently having extreme incomplete evacuation problems - whether constipation or diarrhea.Thanks much in advance.Evelyn(P.S. I am scheduled to have a manogram this coming Tuesday to try and get more information about my situation. But, right now I am simply miserable with my problems. And, the Miralax and other laxatives are not the best solution for me.)


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Evelyn,I dont use them on a regular basis but in case of incomplete evac or I have a test secheduled and I have to fast and cant do my normal routine, i use a old fashioned water bag enema- fleet do nothing for me. I use warm water and sometimes i add some cooled coffee to the mix- heard its a good cleanser for the liver. they do make me feel great - only thing is once i had to do them for three days in one week ( medical tests- fasting) and I got really sore in my insides. unless I fill my tummy with water I dont get results. the little fleet bottles, Like I said before , are useless to me.hope this helps. God bless,Lori


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I use the warm water type administed with an enema bag. I also find the Fleet type ineffective. I have to use at least a quart of water to get a result. Frequently, I use all two quarts of water in the bag.


SeekingHope&Info said:


> This is not a forum to discuss whether or not we should use enemas!For time being, I'm a little past that discussion.What I need to know is if anyone uses enemas, what type do they use and how often?Also, do you use warm water enemas, or Fleets' enemas? And, do either of them make you bloat afterwards?Please let me know, as I am currently having extreme incomplete evacuation problems - whether constipation or diarrhea.Thanks much in advance.Evelyn(P.S. I am scheduled to have a manogram this coming Tuesday to try and get more information about my situation. But, right now I am simply miserable with my problems. And, the Miralax and other laxatives are not the best solution for me.)


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have alternating C & D, with incomplete evacuation being my main problem.I was backed up again today, so I did one Fleets enema, still felt blocked, so I did an additional 2 bottles of warm water. And, I'm still having urgent run to the bathroom cramping mini-explosions.I probably should have resorted to the larger enema bag. Problem is that I can never hold that much water and don't know which position to best administer the enema??I layed on my side with knees up for the Fleets, and also the next two bottles of warm water. But, by the time used the last two bottles, I couldn't hold it and it just ran back out.So, does anyone else have continual cramping and 'mini-explosions' after the initial enema, or does this mean that I did not do a thorough job? And, does anyone else continue to have cramps afterwards?Also, how do you position yourself to give yourself enemas?Again, thanks to all for providing information. It helps a lot.Evelyn


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lori and Sean,Thanks again for your feedback. Should I still be having major uncomtrollable mucous leakage and gas 4 hrs. after an enema? To the point that I can not leave the house? I don't think this is normal. Again, maybe I should have used a larger enema, but can't hold it, and am not sure what's the best position to use for an enema. Please let me hear back from you.Evelyn


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Evelyn,For me, after the enema I go 3- 4 times- a few minutes in between sitting- I get up and move around , go back, flush move around till Im done- the whole things take maybe 30 min. then thats it for the day- no leaking , mucous, gas. of course each of us are different-Im so sorry youre having so much trouble.praying you feel better soon.Lori


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lori,How do you give yourself the enemas?Lying on your side or how?Thanks again for you timely answer.Evelyn


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Evelyn,I self administer an enema by laying on my left side with my left leg straight out and my right knee pulled up towards my chest. I suspend the bag from a towel rack such that the bottom of the bag is about two feet above my hips. This is the positioning that I was taught at my gastroenterology clinic when the nurses administered enemas to me. I agree that it is often difficult to hold the enema, but it helps if you reduce the flow rate with the hose clamp or stop it entirely for a minute when you feel cramps. Honestly, I get cramping most of the time when I give myself an enema. To some extent, you just have to deal with it. Fleet enemas often give me what I call "aftershocks." Cramping and intestinal discomfort continue for a while after the enema is evacuated into the toilet. I think this is due to the fact that the Fleet enemas have a powerful saline laxative in them, that keeps working for a while to draw more fluid into the bowel. I have what I call crampy "wet farts" for a couple of hours, and produce a yucky mucous discharge, but no more bowel movements. I don't have the "aftershock" problem with a warm water enema from the enema bag. The plain tap water does not seem to irritate my system. I do have trouble getting all of the water to come back out, but once it does, I have no further cramping or distress. I try to take as much water as I can stand - the entire two quart bag if possible. Then I try to hold it in for five minutes before releasing. It takes anywhere from 25 to 40 minutes on the toilet for me to get all of the water and stool out. During that time, I am getting cramps, and sometimes they are very uncomfortable. However, once I am empty, I feel fine and can get on with my day. The larger volume enema may enable you to get everything over with at once.I hope that this helps. If you need any other information, please let me know.


SeekingHope&Info said:


> I have alternating C & D, with incomplete evacuation being my main problem.I was backed up again today, so I did one Fleets enema, still felt blocked, so I did an additional 2 bottles of warm water. And, I'm still having urgent run to the bathroom cramping mini-explosions.I probably should have resorted to the larger enema bag. Problem is that I can never hold that much water and don't know which position to best administer the enema??I layed on my side with knees up for the Fleets, and also the next two bottles of warm water. But, by the time used the last two bottles, I couldn't hold it and it just ran back out.So, does anyone else have continual cramping and 'mini-explosions' after the initial enema, or does this mean that I did not do a thorough job? And, does anyone else continue to have cramps afterwards?Also, how do you position yourself to give yourself enemas?Again, thanks to all for providing information. It helps a lot.Evelyn


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Evelyn,I too lay on my left side, knees bent- use the towel rack to hang it from.id avoid the fleet b/c they contain the laxative stuff in them- warm water is best.God blesslori


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lori and Sean,Thanks for this useful information. However, sounds like you are actually lying down on the floor in the bathroom? That just sounds so horribly uncomfortable. Is that where you are lying down? I read in another forum of someone lying down in the bathtub. That really sounds uncomfortable. For now, the only comfortable and bearable thing I can think of is laying down on the bed with lots of towels and plastic protection under me. When the urge is strongest, I usually grab the top layer of towels and run to the MBR toilet. I end up having to wash and bleach the towels, but so far that's the only way I can come up with and lie down at the same time. Please let me know where it is that you are lying down to administer the enemas. Again, the bed is not the best solution, I'm sure, but it's the only one I've come up with yet. Also, another concern I have is cleaning the large enema bags. When I've used mine, I've rinsed it out with soapy water. But I am concerned that since it's impossible to dry out the inside of the big bag after using, that it may grow mold and bacteria??? Sorry, but I've been through so much that I am now constantly paranoid about doing ANYTHING that could make my life worse.Evelyn


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

yes, im in the bathroom floor- lay on a rug or towel- its not bad- for the relief its worth it.i leave the bag out hanging upsidown for a few days to dry it out- guess you could use a blow dryer as well.hope this helpslori


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lori,Thanks for reply. I don't know why I didn't think of using a blow dryer to dry the darn out.Mostly I am not thinking too well these days. The entire situation is so overwhelming for most of us.Evelyn


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Evelyn,i too remember being in aplace where I couldnt think straight and pooping or lack of i should say ruled my life. I have been blessed with healing through the use of miralax and MOM- I still have alittle stash of zelnorm and two reglans per day- with this combo i can say I do not feel like I have ibs- once in a blue moon I get a flare up but I go everyday good and if I have to use an enema its rare- but I thank God for the enema too b/c it helps me totally. ...hang in there- you will find the " fix" for you- were all different and what works for one may not help another at all.let me know how I can be of help to you...Lori


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Yup, I do it on the bathroom floor after I spread towels. I am 6'-1" tall and the bathtub is way too small. I have never tried doing one on the bed. I think it would be too hard to self-admisnister and I would worry about ruining the matress if there was an accident. For the enemas I have been given in the hospital, they were all done in a bed. As for cleaning the bag, use hot water and soap after each enema. I hang the bag and tubing upsaide down to dry for a day or two after cleaning.


SeekingHope&Info said:


> Lori and Sean,Thanks for this useful information. However, sounds like you are actually lying down on the floor in the bathroom? That just sounds so horribly uncomfortable. Is that where you are lying down? I read in another forum of someone lying down in the bathtub. That really sounds uncomfortable. For now, the only comfortable and bearable thing I can think of is laying down on the bed with lots of towels and plastic protection under me. When the urge is strongest, I usually grab the top layer of towels and run to the MBR toilet. I end up having to wash and bleach the towels, but so far that's the only way I can come up with and lie down at the same time. Please let me know where it is that you are lying down to administer the enemas. Again, the bed is not the best solution, I'm sure, but it's the only one I've come up with yet. Also, another concern I have is cleaning the large enema bags. When I've used mine, I've rinsed it out with soapy water. But I am concerned that since it's impossible to dry out the inside of the big bag after using, that it may grow mold and bacteria??? Sorry, but I've been through so much that I am now constantly paranoid about doing ANYTHING that could make my life worse.Evelyn


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Lorilou, I am so curious, did you get major bloating before ever taking Miralax & does it cause any for you?I have some of the powder prescription formula but I am afraid of the possible bloating. I am that way most of the time already.I could not drink MOM but my friend takes Phillips M.O. before bed & says it works for her. I am wondering what is the difference between M.O. & MOM?My friend who is into all natural things told me not to take the M.O., that it is petroleum?He has no clue though what IBS-C is like.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I had more bloat with fiber- so better with osmostics- i take the miralax and MOM at night so if i bloat up and have gas its during the night and i dont care- after i go the next day Im good.I dont know the difference between phillips mo and MOM... curious thoughlori


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sean, if you revisit this topic, I wanted to ask how often you have to use enemas? Lorilou, I understood that you only use these if you find yourself unable to use your usual MOM & miralax routine. So, I take it you do not use enemas that often?Even though I alternate D & C, because of incomplete evacuation I have to do this 2-3 times a week. I had fairly loose stools yesterday, but it was constant in the bathroom straining. Couldn't completely go, couldn't stop. I went out to eat with my boyfriend - this situation is starting to take an extreme toll on the relationship - and had to go the bathroom urgently twice with only a little bit. Had to go home immediately afterwards, several more urgent bathroom trips during the evening with incomplete soft stools. Sorry to be graphic. I have to share with someone and I am so grateful for this forum.Ok, back to my original question - how often do you use enemas?Thanks,Evelyn


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello all,I am back on the forum. In answer to the enema question: I use fleets bottles which I save using plain warm water, about 4 bottles worth. I have found the the fleets solution too irritating, so I just pour it out and use the bottles. I probably should get a regular enema can. I am in the knee chest postion and then I roll to my left side for a couple of minutes. I am on the bathroom floor while I do this. I usually do this twice before I feel cleaned out. I still may experience some cramping and gas afterwards. I do this before bed. I use enemas only when I feel bloated and in my constipated stage of my IBS.It is so odd to have cramping and loose stools earlier in the week and then have to resort to enemas a couple of days later. Typical IBS.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I also use them about as often. I just use the regular Fleet ones & it works on me usually. Not always though. Sometimes I take glycerin suppositories & that works too sometimes. I guess I am lucky some things work sometimes although I don't want to depend on laxatives but get desperate.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for replys on frequency. I've posted on several other forums that I have incomplete evacuation, IE, that causes problems whether I'm D or C. Also, have MS which is largely responsible for my IBS problems. I do worry about what's going to happen if I am physically no longer able to do my own enemas, etc., as I age. I am now 55.Florida Girl, if I may ask, about how old are you and how long have you been having to use the enemas? Also, I continue to cramp horribly (but, I do this anyway, D or C), after using an enema, and also continue to have very bad flatulence with mucous for several hours afterwards. Does anyone else experience this after an enema?Evelyn


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Evelyn, I use them very infrequently- if I have a medical test that requires fasting the i do it to keep up my routine of going everyday. a while back i had a flare up and had IE so I did two in one week but the norm is maybe a couple a year- I once did them everyday when i was trying a new" cure" that involved no yeast in my diet and cutting out all meds- then i had to every single day- did that for a few months and got sick of it. btw, it the diet didnt help!!!I dont have the mucuous after ward- have been inprayer for youlori


----------

